# Universal Parks is building a year round horror themed attraction.



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this, especially since Las Vegas has lost many of it's haunts the last few years.
Not to mention, Area15 is a great "interdimensional shopping mall at the edge of the Universe" and this will be a great addition to the area.

Universal Parks & Resorts is bringing a spooky year-round attraction to Las Vegas following the success of its annual Halloween Horror Nights.
The park made the announcement on Wednesday, saying it plans to bring the permanent entertainment experience to AREA15 as the location continues to grow its popularity.
This will mark the first time Universal has created a permanent horror experience beyond its theme parks.

Plans include a continuously updated experience, must-see seasonal events, and one-of-a-kind merchandise.





Year-round horror experience by Universal Parks coming to AREA15


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I’ve never been to Las Vegas yet but will wait for this to be finish to take that trip over there! I am very much looking forward to it as well! Great spot!


----------

